# The Curse



## abraxas (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Miaow (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool pic   Looks like a face in the rock sorta looking back


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2008)

heh heh man you find some cool stuff in the desert...I think it might look better a little lighter though.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

i dont understand the title, but i like the picture nonetheless.


----------



## abraxas (Feb 18, 2008)

Miaow said:


> Cool pic   Looks like a face in the rock sorta looking back



That's it- Thanks!



Roger said:


> heh heh man you find some cool stuff in the desert...I think it might look better a little lighter though.



Thanks Roger.  I'm having some problems with when I lighten up the original too much they come out washed looking on the print.  If I lighten up the reduction for the internet I end up going into more processing playing with details.  I'm trying to find a happy medium.



spiffybeth said:


> i dont understand the title, but i like the picture nonetheless.



Thanks Beth.  I truly hate titling photos, especially my anthropomorphics.  I like to see if people can see what I did without giving it away. and try not to mislead by incorrectly naming them.  I guess names are a necessity of the web.  My clumsy attempt here was to imply that a soul was suffering the fate of a curse by being forced into a rock for all eternity.

-


----------



## kundalini (Feb 18, 2008)

The lighting and vignetting forces you right to the face on this one, no need to look around for the subject.  But once there, you must look deeply to see the agony and such a look of dispair.  

Nicely done.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

this is the second thread where i cant see a face. it must be me!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> this is the second thread where i cant see a face. it must be me!


I see it in this one, but in that other thread I couldn't either.

Great capture!


----------



## Harmony (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow! It looks like the butt end of a lion with the face turned around... Beautiful


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

maybe i should clarify. i see where the face is supposed to be, but in that cavity, i dont see the face.

i give up! lol.


----------



## Miaow (Feb 18, 2008)

Harmony said:


> Wow! It looks like the butt end of a lion with the face turned around... Beautiful



I was just thinking actually it looked a bit like a Sphinx also


----------



## Harmony (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow! Sphinx was the first word that came to my mind too...

But then again, you know what they say.... great minds think alike!


----------



## yoyo21 (Feb 19, 2008)

nice image


----------



## yoyo21 (Feb 19, 2008)

i like it


----------



## abraxas (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks everybody.  I like doing these.  I'm going to keep hacking at them until I get them right.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 22, 2008)

Great picture! You can totally feel the torment, and agony in it. And the picture totally draws you in.. It is hard to stop looking!


----------



## abraxas (Feb 25, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Great picture! You can totally feel the torment, and agony in it. And the picture totally draws you in.. It is hard to stop looking!



Thanks Meg.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 25, 2008)

You are welcome abraxas.


----------



## fatbobsufc (Feb 25, 2008)

Love the composition, really nice


----------

